# Global maternity vs. Delivery seperately



## lsteininger (Apr 3, 2009)

We have one OB/GYN in our office that is under a seperate TIN.  On occassion she will see our OB patients.  Is it appropriate for her to bill her visits with E/M codes is the first question.  The second is if she sees our patient, should we then bill with 59426 and 59410 instead of 59400 since we did not do the entire global care?

Thanks!


----------



## sjackson (May 6, 2009)

*global vs time of service*

My first question is why does she have a seperate TIN?  Does she specialize in MFM only?  

Any one may bill for time of service for things that are outside the "routine" for maternity services.  

Example if you have a diabetic that is coming in to bi-weekly.  You may bill out for individual visits that the physician does extra work.  Ajusting meds, etc.  Make sure that they are documented seperatly from your global care visit, the appropriate code matches all douumentation provided and append -25 to the E/M code.


----------



## kbarron (May 7, 2009)

Why wouldn't you use 24?


----------

